

Mozilla Firefox, Nvidia and YouTube Bring 3D HTML5 Video to the Web - Garbage
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/05/26/mozilla-firefox-nvidia-and-youtube-bring-3d-html5-video-to-the-web/

======
sek
Before somebody complains: "Why is this not for Chrome too, its from
Youtube..." Chrome has a different philosophy, it has a focus on speed and
isn't adding JS features before Apple did it.

~~~
dchest
Um... like WebGL, Speech input API, IndexedDB, desktop notifications,
FileReader?

~~~
sek
Safari supports WebGL and the rest isn't a JS feature.

~~~
mbrubeck
Umm, 3D video isn't any more of a "JS feature" than the many scriptable APIs
that dchest listed.

Safari has _not_ shipped WebGL support; it's available only in pre-release
builds. (Meanwhile it's been on Chrome's stable channel for three months.)

It's absolutely not true that Chrome avoids introducing new features and APIs
before Safari or other browsers. All of the major browsers have pioneered
specific new web platform features. For example, Safari with CSS 3D transforms
and touch events, Chrome with Web Notifications and the Filesystem API,
Mozilla with ES5 Strict Mode and Geolocation, Opera with the hashchange event
and datalist and HTML5 form validation, IE with XMLHttpRequest and CSS3
calc()...

Eventually, the features that work well should become standards and be
supported by as many browsers as possible. That's exactly what is happening or
will hopefully happen with all of these examples, including 3D video.

(Disclosure: I work for Mozilla.)

